# Shoes Question: And Good For A Female ?



## marshallofez (Oct 9, 2012)

is it important one consider also measuring the width of the office shoes before purchasing them? I have notice the past few pairs I purchased have been tight for me thus leading me to discard them after using for just a few months.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Good to know.

So when you spamming us?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Careful Tim, it could be a secret mind control message, remember - "The woods are lovely, dark, and deep, but I have promises to keep and miles to go before I sleep and miles to go before I sleep" :fear:

:lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Now let us goes one step further and bring agents 86 and 99 into it.










 :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

"let us goes" :lol: Must be senility. 

Later,

William


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I felt guilty at assuming the OP was a scammer, so have found a pair of shoes that should suit their wider feet...

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=110575565773


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

:lol:


----------

